# Can I use 2k gloss paint on cellulose primer?



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Can I use 2k gloss paint on cellulose primer?

Have.loads of cellulose primer left over so want to use it up.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes you can ..if its a important job id use 2k primer though


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes,,, however cellulose primer is very agressive(thinner content), so there is a higher risk of reaction with the subtrates underneath.


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Ok so I want to you cellulose grey primer with cellulose thinner at a 10:1 ratio, 

Then jet black.gloss 2k with hardner and 2K thinners (unsure.of ratio yet)

What kind of a reaction we talking 3gdean? 

not major job just me practicing


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

What dean means is its two different substrates reacting, ie thinners in celly primer and thinners in 2k direct gloss. Reaction will be like crazing making it look like paint has cracked. 
Make sure the celly primer is fully dry and cured. Wet flat it with p800 making sure you guide coat it first. Once fully prepped and cleaned. And your ready to apply 2k black first coat should be a really light coat leaving for 10-15 mins to dry this will act as a sealer coat lessening the chance of reaction then apply two nice even coats with 10-15 mins flash off (drying time) between coats.

Guide coat is a very light coat of a black aerosol, that when flatting will highlight any imperfections in the primer and make primer completely smooth for top coat.


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Ok I under at and, what happens if I use 2k thinners in 50/50 mix with cellulose primer so not to mix thinners on coats? Just curious not saying will work


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

So let primer dry thoroughly before light coating from distance with my 2k


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Is this the product I use for 2K priming? With my 2k thinners?

Not 100% sure why there's 2 products there, can anybody explain please


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Not to sure what your doing ! 


If your using 2k top coat use 2k primer ...even if you roller prime it 

Primer is @ a mix ratio of so many parts primer to so many parts hardener to so much % 2k thinners 

2k topcoat is the same as above You Must follow the tds for the product for best results 


Tommy


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Sorry I ment to post Link in there

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=230961352077


----------

